

PhoneGap implements Capture API to write camera mobile apps in HTML/JS - patrickaljord
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-device-apis/2011May/0001.html

======
arethuza
Another way of uploading pictures from web apps on iOS devices is using the
Picup app:

<http://picupapp.com/>

[I've played with this, but haven't used it for anything serious so far].

